# Yippee!!! Finally a low cost substrate!



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this Schultz Aquatic Soil, or another brand?


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

Home Depot has the Shultz aquatic soil for $6.98.


----------



## mybrotherdarrell (May 28, 2008)

I've asked every Lowes and Home Depot and Ace hardware in Denver for aquasoil..they all stare at me blankly - I'm beginning to think it doesn't exist 

So I got flourite...boo.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ADA Aquasoil is only carried by one distributor in the USA- Schultz Aquatic Soil is something very different!


----------



## fritz (Jun 3, 2008)

Interesting.......I'd love to see it or see if it makes the water cloudy.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

There are lots of threads around about schultz aquatic soil. Do a search and you will find lots of info about it. It seems to be light weight and can cloud the water if you don't do things right. I weighted mine down with half gravel. It also does not have or hold any nutrients. I found it at Lowes in pond section


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

I had the same problem with HD and Lowes. I'm in Nebraska and NO ONE here cares about planted tanks. knj seei88y <--- my cat says hi...

The woman on the phone said it won't cloud up the water and yes, it is different than ADA but setting up a tank with ADA products for me would be about as financially smart as buying a brand new necklace when I just needed to replace a chain on an old one. 

I am a 30yo homeowner about to be full time student (majoring in Business Admin, emphasis in entertainment law, minor in agricultural diversification. Read: Run a record label and a greenhouse at the same time) who's main source of income is my band and we're releasing an album in 13 days. Also read: I never have any money. Ever. My dear husband offered to be the bread winner so I could go to school. I needed a hobby that would keep my heart rate low whilst I study my early 30's away. Putting a peaceful planted tank in my "study" (spare bedroom converted to accomodate my need for solitude) made a lot of sense. It takes a few hours a week, a few minutes a day, and when I space out this way I'll have something to space out on that will encourage me to remain calm.

So cheap is the only way to go. If anyone has anymore inexpensive tricks PLEASE let me know.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

$7.99 for 10#? That isn't exactly cheap....That's $16 for 20# - only a wee bit cheaper than proper substrates which are ~$20 for 20#...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Syren said:


> knj seei88y <--- my cat says hi...


That was cute, and it made my day!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheapest substrate I use for planted tanks: Pool Filter Sand. $4.99 / 50#. 
Home Depot / Lowes carry it with the pool stuff.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A little more expensive, and still no nutrient content, but about 1/2 the price for Fluorite (I'm a sucker for BLACK substrate  ) is the Colorquartz from www.3M.com (looked up a local pool supply company on the website and picked up a 50lb bag in person for less than $25).


----------



## Dave k (Dec 23, 2007)

Syren...what is the brand name of the pond soil ?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> It also does not have or hold any nutrients.


It does have a high CEC value (SMS and the like, I'm assuming we're talking about a similar product), which means it can hold nutrients, from what I've read. Could easily be mixed with something like river silt, earthworm castings, buffalo dung, etc., etc and have some nutritive value.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

SMS, soil master select is the same as the pond soil.

Search threads here, this stuff has been used for 15 years.
Hardly new.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I use something that I don't want to mention here... it is $1.97 for a 25lb bag. :flick: 

(Search for CPA if you really want to know)


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> I use something that I don't want to mention here... it is $1.97 for a 25lb bag. :flick:
> 
> (Search for CPA if you really want to know)


What,"cat piss absorbent"?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> It does have a high CEC value (SMS and the like, I'm assuming we're talking about a similar product), which means it can hold nutrients, from what I've read. Could easily be mixed with something like river silt, earthworm castings, buffalo dung, etc., etc and have some nutritive value.


:thumbsup:
I thought about this again and was coming back here to edit my comment.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I use rinsed oil dri, but the stuff they have here in California is different than the one they have out in the rest of the country. $3 something for 25 pounds. All of my shrimp are still breeding - so it must be shrimp safe too.


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

Wow, I guess I should have checked this yesterday lol.

It's called Espoma Aquatic Soil Perfector All Natural Water Garden Soil.
It does not float or cloud the water even a little bit even after two days of being shaken in a water glass. It made from ceramics and it says on the package that it "can hold nutrients" which, I'm assuming, means that it doesn't have any currently in them but if you put it in there it won't float away. However, in the instructions it never suggests using ferts. I tried to call the company to ask but they're having their annual two week vacation. (jealous me..) I'll have more info in another week or so.

The best part is the color. A deep slate grey with reddish highlights. Perfect for what I'm doing right now.

I'm going to try it out with a plant in a jar soon to see if I need ferts or not.

Should I just go for it with the tank and do a low dose of ferts anyway?


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

macclellan said:


> $7.99 for 10#? That isn't exactly cheap....That's $16 for 20# - only a wee bit cheaper than proper substrates which are ~$20 for 20#...


Did you read my first post? I can't get substrates here for that cost. Here it is $35 for 10 (20?) lbs. With the amount I want even if I order it online the shipping would be outrageous. I am a musician and a student. I do not have a penny to waste and with gas prices every penny really does count. And yes, I can do math. $0.79/lb<$1.75/lb.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

"holding nutrients" most likely means that it has a high CEC- and will therefore absorb nutrients from the water column. Similar to SoilMaster Select/Turface/Fluorite- all are fired clay products and do the same.


----------



## Syren (May 15, 2008)

So will I need to add ferts as I start up? Would something like Flora-Gro work or should I do a root based tab?


----------



## err76 (Feb 15, 2007)

Syren said:


> I had the same problem with HD and Lowes. I'm in Nebraska and NO ONE here cares about planted tanks. knj seei88y <--- my cat says hi...
> 
> The woman on the phone said it won't cloud up the water and yes, it is different than ADA but setting up a tank with ADA products for me would be about as financially smart as buying a brand new necklace when I just needed to replace a chain on an old one.
> 
> ...


I work At home depot, They do carry the stuff but it is not asked for that often. Check in the outside garden center by the pond kits. Its where I got mine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Syren said:


> So will I need to add ferts as I start up? Would something like Flora-Gro work or should I do a root based tab?


I use WonderGro tabs from www.GreenLeafAquariums.com, I REALLY like them. IDK too much about Flora-Gro? IMO root tabs work best with rosette plants (swords, crypts, grasses, etc) but can also do a good job once stems have put down roots.


----------

